# Recommend me a turbo...



## Spinney (1 Jan 2014)

I can be a bit of a fair weather cyclist, and fair weather is in short supply right now...
And I also only managed exercise (of any sort) an average of every other day in 2013 - it would be nice to increase that proportion. Part of the problem is working from home, so I can easily spend the day with the only exercise being going downstairs for the next cuppa...

The turbo can be left set up in the garage over the winter. I know I will likely get bored, so my intention is to try reading on the turbo, or watching videos on the laptop. So I need one that doesn't make too much noise. I've read there are fluid, magnetic and fan turbos - are any of these types quieter than the others?

Do they come with a mileometer? That would be useful to make sure I do a decent number of miles each session. Alternatively, I could dig out my heart rate monitor and just aim for X minutes at rate Y.

Not keen on spending a vast amount, in case I don't take to it. Although I suppose one that could be upgraded with electronic widgets to track cadence, speed, etc could be a good idea (if such a thing exists).

So, any recommendations? Any particularly good brands? Or, perhaps just as important - anything to be avoided?

Thanks...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Jan 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/team-bkool-cyclechat.144689/
nuff sedded


----------



## Herzog (1 Jan 2014)

Tacx Flow is a great machine - with cadence, speed, power (probably not accurate or precise), and HR.


----------



## jowwy (1 Jan 2014)

elite realtour turbo - its not cheap, but does connect to pc, laptop to give you power, cadence, hr, miles, elevation. built in training programmes, gps routes can be downloaded to it and the added plus of over 60 real videos, which allows you to ride routes through italy, france, america etc while adjusted the resistance to the elevation profile. it really is an awesome peice of kit. 

but as i said its not cheap.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I can be a bit of a fair weather cyclist, and fair weather is in short supply right now...
> And I also only managed exercise (of any sort) an average of every other day in 2013 - it would be nice to increase that proportion. Part of the problem is working from home, so I can easily spend the day with the only exercise being going downstairs for the next cuppa...
> 
> The turbo can be left set up in the garage over the winter. I know I will likely get bored, so my intention is to try reading on the turbo, or watching videos on the laptop. So I need one that doesn't make too much noise. I've read there are fluid, magnetic and fan turbos - are any of these types quieter than the others?
> ...



Pointless looking at mileage in isolation as it will vary according to effort, time and (perhaps most important) the resistance setting on the machine. You need to look at something that measures perceived efffort, like heart rate, as you say. 

Many peeps use power to measure effort and there's some trainers that have power meters. Many may not be accurate in the real world but so long as they are consistent ride after ride (unless your thinking of doing some kind of racing it's probably not worth spending big money on a very accurate one).

FWIW I have an Elite Qubo Digital wireless and am reasonable happy with it, albeit I rarely use it, however my other half uses it a lot and sets sessions based on the inbuilt power meter.

Many people have differing opinions on turbo trainers and I am sure there will be some that add to this thread. It's important to understand what you want out of a trainer so you can decide what to buy.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Jan 2014)

http://www.questadventure.co.uk/bkool

I looked at a fair amount of others before settling on this Bkool set up. I cant really imagine what else it could do that I need TBH and I felt that on bang for the buck terms it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> http://www.questadventure.co.uk/bkool
> 
> I looked at a fair amount of others before settling on this Bkool set up. I cant really imagine what else it could do that I need TBH and I felt that on bang for the buck terms it was a no brainer for me.



Got mine here :-
http://www.primera-sports.com/products/bkool-trainers-910/bkool-turbo-trainer-12252.aspx

Very very pleased with it.


----------



## Blue (1 Jan 2014)

Herzog said:


> Tacx Flow is a great machine - with cadence, speed, power (probably not accurate or precise), and HR.


 I have a Tacx Flow and am happy with it. To help time pass I have learned to speak Greek from CD's while using the turbo, although I have to pause the CD when doing the efforts in interval sessions. I have had great results in TT's which I would attribute in part to the turbo work and have enjoyed many a conversation in Greek whilst on holiday in Cyprus which I would also attribute to work done on the turbo. Great piece of kit.


----------



## Spinney (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks all so far - the BKool looks more than I was thinking of paying - was hoping for >£200 if poss - I may have been a bit ambitious there! 

What got me thinking about it was seeing one of these in Halfords.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_223837_langId_-1_categoryId_229901

Any reason why I shouldn't buy it? Is the main negative that there is no recording of power etc?

I've also heard that some turbos can wear out tyres (more than you would expect from just the miles done) - is there a particular design that does this? Or is it something that all turbos do?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Jan 2014)

I guess this will be about if you want the virtual reality thing or the ipod and a good book thing.


----------



## Spinney (1 Jan 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I guess this will be about if you want the virtual reality thing or the ipod and a good book thing.


I'm thinking that the VR probably won't motivate me all that much, and the guilt of not using a £400+ machine enough* will be far greater than the guilt of not using the Halfords job. And I suspect that the VR thing and comparing myself with others will just be demoralising...

*The guilt of not using the expensive machine may well still not be enough to make me use it...


----------



## AlanW (1 Jan 2014)

Another vote for the Tacx Flow


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> *I've also heard that some turbos can wear out tyres (more than you would expect from just the miles done) - is there a particular design that does this? Or is it something that all turbos do?*



They wear out tyres relatively quickly. Some claim to have relatively low wear rates.


----------



## presta (1 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> Thanks all so far - the BKool looks more than I was thinking of paying - was hoping for >£200 if poss - I may have been a bit ambitious there!
> 
> What got me thinking about it was seeing one of these in Halfords.
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_223837_langId_-1_categoryId_229901
> ...



Review here:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uukyatPQtSY


Looks OK for £74, I'm tempted.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

I have an elite one that I am looking to get rid of and my OH is down in Bristol quite a bit. It was purchased to aid my recovery from the dog bite but I could not be bothered with the must clean bike before taking into sitting room lark.... we don't have a garage or shed... will look up the model if you are interested...

Edit: its a Elite Crono Fluid ElastoGel Trainer with front wheel block. Was on offer when I purchased it at £168 back in August 2012. If it has done 200 miles you would be lucky!


----------



## Asa Post (1 Jan 2014)

Elite Crono Fluid Elastogel.
No adjustable resistance settings, power meter or other fancy extras, but it is within your price range, quiet, and doesn't damage tyres - 4,500 turbo miles on a Conti Ultra Sport without any appreciable wear.
I've had one of these turbos for over 2 years and it still works perfectly despite very regular use.
I have a Bkool as well, but even now there are some types of ride that I prefer to do on the Elite.


----------



## Spinney (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have an elite one that I am looking to get rid of and my OH is down in Bristol quite a bit. It was purchased to aid my recovery from the dog bite but I could not be bothered with the must clean bike before taking into sitting room lark.... we don't have a garage or shed... will look up the model if you are interested...
> 
> Edit: its a Elite Crono Fluid ElastoGel Trainer with front wheel block. Was on offer when I purchased it at £168 back in August 2012. If it has done 200 miles you would be lucky!



I'll have a think, thanks. I'm beginning to think, though, that it would be worth forking out for the Tacx Flow that has been recommended - I suspect it will be too easy for me to just sit twiddling the pedals instead of actually training unless I have a power output reading or similar.


----------



## Dusty Bin (1 Jan 2014)

I've got a Minoura V130 and a Tacx Bluemotion - both relatively cheap and both very good. Would recommend either...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Jan 2014)

For the 200 quid price range only one turbo counts IMHO .. Reduced from around £280 to £200

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tacx-booster-ultra-high-power-folding-magnetic-trainer/

Tacx booster as used by OPQ cycling team, one turbo with leg destroying power

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...duct/review-tacx-booster-turbo-trainer-45366/

http://turbobiketrainer.com/best-turbo-trainer-2013-guide/


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2014)

Cs_1000 if you can find a second hand one. We have a couple and they have served well for 20 +years. Plenty of read outs, power, speed,time etc. 10x resistance levels, spring loaded roller so it rides nice and smooth with no chopiness.


----------



## choplee (1 Jan 2014)

Depends on budget like others probably have said .....i have a cyclops fluid 2 and have found it to be a great little turbo unit ..
The cycling plus mag in Jan 2014 issue rate it as a best buy


----------



## Bryony (2 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> Thanks all so far - the BKool looks more than I was thinking of paying - was hoping for >£200 if poss - I may have been a bit ambitious there!
> 
> What got me thinking about it was seeing one of these in Halfords.
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_223837_langId_-1_categoryId_229901
> ...


My OH and I have just bought this one it suits our needs it doesn't have any power meters but all I really want to do is keep my legs spinning through the bad weather. We had to buy the riser block and mat separately but they were doing a 3 for 2 offer so we got all 3 for £94 it is a little noisy but it's not been an issue so far.


----------



## Spinney (2 Jan 2014)

I have wielded the credit card and ordered a Tacx Flow. 
I think I will need the power meter etc to make myself put enough effort in for it to be training, rather than just keeping the legs moving and pretending I've exercised hard!

Thanks for all the advice, folks! 

Now, according to reviews, the instructions for assembling are rubbish, so I might be back here next week when it has arrived!!


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Jan 2014)

Can't go wrong with Cycleops Fluid 2. Known resistance curve so can be used with trainerroad to get power output if you don't have a power meter. Just use gears to up resistance, not handlebar unit. Very quiet compared to mag / fan trainers.


----------



## Blue (3 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> I have wielded the credit card and ordered a Tacx Flow.
> I think I will need the power meter etc to make myself put enough effort in for it to be training, rather than just keeping the legs moving and pretending I've exercised hard!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, folks!
> ...


 
The instructions are rubbish but there aren't too many parts and it is easier than some reviews would have you believe.


----------



## squeezelouise400 (10 Jan 2014)

I have just purchased the Elite Chrono Elastogel trainer and it works a treat, was easy to set up, despite me being brand new to cycling (I have only had it and my bike 2 days!) and it is as quiet as a mouse! I've heard mag trainers by watching them on online videos and they seem noisy but this one is brilliant, got it online and in the sale too from a company which rhymes with giggle.

There are no computers on it, no fancy gadgets but I don't need a trainer which changes TV channels, wakes me up in the morning or makes me coffee.


----------



## Spinney (13 Jan 2014)

Well, the Tacx flow is set up in the garage, after a fair amount of cursing (and me misreading the little picture until OH came and sorted me out! ). Bike set up with skewer, computer etc. 

And I can't use it yet because the s**ing thing has a European plug on it so I can't plug it in! 

Decathlon are sending me an adaptor free, but that won't arrive until Wednesday.


----------



## Blue (13 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> Well, the Tacx flow is set up in the garage, after a fair amount of cursing (and me misreading the little picture until OH came and sorted me out! ). Bike set up with skewer, computer etc.
> 
> And I can't use it yet because the s**ing thing has a European plug on it so I can't plug it in!
> 
> Decathlon are sending me an adaptor free, but that won't arrive until Wednesday.


 Health to enjoy my virtual friend


----------



## Blue (13 Jan 2014)

squeezelouise400 said:


> I have just purchased the Elite Chrono Elastogel trainer and it works a treat, was easy to set up, despite me being brand new to cycling (I have only had it and my bike 2 days!) and it is as quiet as a mouse! I've heard mag trainers by watching them on online videos and they seem noisy but this one is brilliant, got it online and in the sale too from a company which rhymes with giggle.
> 
> There are no computers on it, no fancy gadgets but I don't need a trainer which changes TV channels, wakes me up in the morning or makes me coffee.


 May you have many hours of masochistic pleasure on it.


----------



## lesley_x (13 Jan 2014)

I've got a Tacx Flow and I wouldn't recommend it on the basis that the wire at the back of the machine pulled out (nothing happened in particular, no one tripped over it or anything) and I had to take it to a sparky to get fixed. £250 unit and tacx wouldn't fix it. Was only just over a year old. That said, since being fixed and with a load of electrical tape it's been running for 3 years. Otherwise I like it but I just can't recommend it, it's clearly a weak point.


----------



## LimeBurn (14 Jan 2014)

Hope you enjoy it I have a Tacx Satori - you may find it boring but what really made a difference to my turbo sessions was Sufferfest


----------



## medavidcook (23 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> Well, the Tacx flow is set up in the garage, after a fair amount of cursing (and me misreading the little picture until OH came and sorted me out! ). Bike set up with skewer, computer etc.
> 
> And I can't use it yet because the s**ing thing has a European plug on it so I can't plug it in!
> 
> Decathlon are sending me an adaptor free, but that won't arrive until Wednesday.


 

How are you getting on with the Tacx Flow? I am looking at getting a trainer as this is one of the many i am considering.


----------



## Spinney (23 Jan 2014)

OK once set up. I'm not a dedicated training person - I bought it mainly to make sure I got _some_ exercise on grotty days. Not really got the hang of the computer yet, but that's more to do with not reading the manual!
If you are ordering over the internet, worth making sure it has the correct plug or that an adapter is supplied...


----------



## Blue (24 Jan 2014)

lesley_x said:


> I've got a Tacx Flow and I wouldn't recommend it on the basis that the wire at the back of the machine pulled out (nothing happened in particular, no one tripped over it or anything) and I had to take it to a sparky to get fixed. £250 unit and tacx wouldn't fix it. Was only just over a year old. That said, since being fixed and with a load of electrical tape it's been running for 3 years. Otherwise I like it but I just can't recommend it, it's clearly a weak point.


 I think you were unlucky. I have been using my Flow on a regular basis for more than a year and have never had a problem with the wires, or anything else for that matter. Glad to hear you got going in the end .


----------



## Blue (24 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> OK once set up. I'm not a dedicated training person - I bought it mainly to make sure I got _some_ exercise on grotty days. Not really got the hang of the computer yet, but *that's more to do with not reading the manual!*
> If you are ordering over the internet, worth making sure it has the correct plug or that an adapter is supplied...


 Not reading the manual is a very 'male' thing. However, the computer is easy once the instructions are read and understood.

If you intend to use the power aspect it *may* be worth remembering to calibrate to '0' before every ride.


----------



## Spinney (24 Jan 2014)

Blue said:


> Not reading the manual is a very 'male' thing.



I do exhibit some 'male' characteristics from time to time!!


----------



## burndust (24 Jan 2014)

I opted for the bkool as i really like the VR Element..for me it provides great motivation


----------



## Combi (29 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> I've got a Minoura V130 and a Tacx Bluemotion - both relatively cheap and both very good. Would recommend either...



Have you used the Live Training app with the Minoura yet? I've been using my V130 for nigh on 6 months with videos. Nice, smooth resistance and very quiet. However, after purchasing the thing to work with its app I still haven't laid out the cash for the extra bits (ANT sensor, Wahoo dongle) 'cause I'm not sure it'll be worth the extra ~£100 for "simulated" rides.


----------



## Dusty Bin (29 Jan 2014)

Combi said:


> Have you used the Live Training app with the Minoura yet? I've been using my V130 for nigh on 6 months with videos. Nice, smooth resistance and very quiet. However, after purchasing the thing to work with its app I still haven't laid out the cash for the extra bits (ANT sensor, Wahoo dongle) 'cause I'm not sure it'll be worth the extra ~£100 for "simulated" rides.



I'm inclined to agree. I just use the mine on a fixed resistance setting and use gears/cadence to vary the effort, like you would on the road. Sufferfest vids usually provide the entertainment...


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2014)

I honestly don't understand the need for sufferfest or any virtual reality stuff. Now it may just be me but I perceive any of that stuff as a distraction and detriment to serious training.


----------



## Dusty Bin (29 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I honestly don't understand the need for sufferfest or any virtual reality stuff. Now it may just be me but I perceive any of that stuff as a distraction and detriment to serious training.



That's what I used to think, too. I find I am spending longer and working harder on the turbo using those vids, than I ever did when I just had a session written down on a bit of paper.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> That's what I used to think, too. I find I am spending longer and working harder on the turbo using those vids, than I ever did when I just had a session written down on a bit of paper.



But they are always the same session, they are not progressive (except in terms of pushing at a % of your max, the volume and overall intensity is static) and don't really build into a proper training programme.


----------



## Dusty Bin (29 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> But they are always the same session, they are not progressive (except in terms of pushing at a % of your max, the volume and overall intensity is static) and don't really build into a proper training programme.



That's like saying a 2x20 is always the same session. And like a 2x20, you can build them into a proper training programme in exactly the same way.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2014)

Yes, however there are many different sessions you can do to focus on threshold power. So limiting yourself to a 2x20 min session is as daft as using the same sufferfest, i.e. doing the same sessions, over and over, season long, is daft whether it is sufferfest or some other traditional session. 

Of course you could just do the sufferfest at the appropriate time or now and then (and the smarter people probably do), but lets face it, most people will do the same video or cycle the same few video's over and over.


----------



## Dusty Bin (29 Jan 2014)

How others use them is entirely up to them. They are perfectly viable as training aids when used correctly, that's all I'm saying...


----------



## Combi (30 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I honestly don't understand the need for sufferfest or any virtual reality stuff. Now it may just be me but I perceive any of that stuff as a distraction and detriment to serious training.



It's probably a personal preference (and how you define "serious training") -- I like Spinervals videos as they provide structure to my workouts and they're plenty challenging for me. There are some videos I still can't finish at the recommended intensity.


----------



## Combi (30 Jan 2014)

I suppose I should add that since these videos make nice birthday/Xmas/anniversary gifts, my wife has built me a nice library over the years. On any given day I can choose between 3-4 different workouts, so I don't think variety is much of an issue.

And, too, remember that people usually use them when they can't get outside. Using the same one day in/day out for weeks, even in fine weather, would drive me insane!


----------

